# SSWC 2008 - Race Report



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my, what a weekend. This was by far the most fun I have ever had racing. It was also the hardest race I have ever done. I am guessing we did anywhere between 26 - 30 miles of brutal climbs, hike a bike and nasty techy descents with even nastier switch backs. This was the friendliest bunch of racers, everyone was happy to be out there and the camaraderie was amazing. The spectators were even better. They were lively and encouraging, they cheered extra loud for the women. That was a nice boost.

We did 3 laps with the first lap having an extra 2-3 miles of single track to help string out the riders. I believe there were about 400 racers and probably only about 10% of those were women. (??) Not sure of exact numbers of racers or even the length of the course. The course was not fully revealed to us until lap 1 and I doubt there will ever be results beyond the 1st place winners. Rachael Lloyd took it for the women and Carl Decker took it for the men.

I had a clean race, no crashes and no mechanicals. I rode the tech sections I was worried about with no problems. I got off for the super nasty tech switchbacks, as did a lot of people. Tons of people hit the eject button at the end of lap 2. I was going to finish no matter what so I headed for lap 3 with determination, it was a brutal test of character. I finished with a final surge of energy on the last couple of climbs and enjoyed the downhill to the finish with a big ole grin on my face.

Good times had by all, here are a million pics:

The race started with a running sprint to the bikes, here are peeps walking back from the bike field. The caped crusader is Carl Decker, men's winner.










Barry Wicks was rocking the mankini as well.










Mark Weir rode a SS Nomad










Some of the first sprinters to find their bikes


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Looking for my bike...










Found it, heading out to join the masses










Parade to the first climb


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

They handed about a dozen of these to those brave enough to race in tidies and tidies only. Special prizes were promised if they completed all 3 laps in them.










This guy crashed at Annadel earlier in the week










Some of the techier sections of the course, pics don't do it justice. It went for about a mile, got steeper, rockier, rootier and then add lots of drop offs and steep tight switchbacks. That's Fritzaholic in the first pic, bunny ears and bikini top.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad to be finished.










I need a hose bad.










Last but not least Catzilla givin' my friend Wild Bill the what for.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

badjenny said:


> Glad to be finished.


Congrats. My daughter and I think you are a badassss!

She rang her bell for all the underpants peoples.

fc


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

Awesome!
Hey, that's me in the Playboy Bunny Suit... By lap 3, I was so mentally trashed that I was heading into some of the tech sections with my fork still locked out.
I got pitched on one pretty bad, but thanks to the Amigos, there was a beer drenching for me at the finish.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

fritzaholic said:


> Awesome!
> Hey, that's me in the Playboy Bunny Suit... By lap 3, I was so mentally trashed that I was heading into some of the tech sections with my fork still locked out.
> I got pitched on one pretty bad, but thanks to the Amigos, there was a beer drenching for me at the finish.


Ha ha, I just realized that was you and just edited the caption above it. Beer is an antiseptic right?


----------



## XC Only (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi badjenny, it was good to ride with you in our chatty little group for the first lap or so. Our little group broke apart approaching what you referred to as "the switchbacks from hell." I ended up riding ahead with the Orange Speedsuit guy although I lost him too at the first water/beer stop. I actually made it in one of your photos, downhill shot above of the first lap just behind the guy that was walking. I considered calling it quits after two laps, but I was beating my previous times from racing a Sport race there back in July, so I figured what the heck, one more lap, albeit a slow one. Good times.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*fun report!*

Now *that *looks like a super fun race!!!

good job...love the pix!


----------



## carsonblumephotography (Aug 26, 2008)

*Here are some pics for you guys*

http://carsonblume.blogspot.com/


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

carsonblumephotography said:


> http://carsonblume.blogspot.com/


Carson, your pics are unbelievable. That picture of Decker on the home page is amazing. Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

XC Only said:


> Hi badjenny, it was good to ride with you in our chatty little group for the first lap or so.


We had a good time on the first lap, huh? You missed it, on lap 2 I sang the innapropriate Southpark Canada song to "Mr. Canada". He thought it was funny, I think.



francois said:


> She rang her bell for all the underpants peoples.


The underpants peoples provided enormous comic relief out there, especially as the pants got dirtier. Didn't you race?


----------



## carsonblumephotography (Aug 26, 2008)

badjenny said:


> Carson, your pics are unbelievable. That picture of Decker on the home page is amazing. Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pics - thanks for posting. That looks like a fabulous time.


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

D-Town, here I come!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like a great time, congrats on your race!


----------



## blogcastgirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Love your photos. I was one of those people cheering loudly for the women. Congratulations on completing the race. My report is at www.thruthetrees.com.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

blogcastgirl said:


> Love your photos. I was one of those people cheering loudly for the women. Congratulations on completing the race. My report is at www.thruthetrees.com.


Thanks for the cheers! All the spectators were so great. I think they were having as much fun as the racers. I like your race report. Nice blog, thanks for sharing.

P.S. Welcome! I saw it was your first post.


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

The dude in this picture is a sexy beast. The boob-touch/flip-off is awesome too.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

williamf777 said:


> The dude in this picture is a sexy beast. The boob-touch/flip-off is awesome too.


Ha ha, I didn't even notice that. You can think OTBP_nocal for capturing your sexiness with his awesome photo skills. That was a tough action shot to capture.  Shame it doesn't do your "daisy dukes" justice though....


----------



## ibikergal (Sep 4, 2006)

What a great time watching all the racers!! Jeffh and I took a bunch of pictures while ringing our really loud cow bells.

I uploaded them here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

enjoy and if you want full size just pm me.


----------

